# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  κομβος 20716 σε βουνο

## mikemtb

καλησπερα σε ολους.
εχω στα σκαρια του μυαλου μου ενα νεο κομβο πανω στο πανειο ορος.
ειναι νομιζω 620 υψομετρο.
ο ιστος που υπαρχει για να στηθει ο εξοπλισμος ειναι 12 ποντοι διαμετρο, 24 μετρα υψος με κολλημενα σκαλοπατια δεξια αριστερα.
ρευμα υπαρχει ΔΕΗ κοντα.
Τωρα, επειδη οι συνθηκες ειδικα τον χειμωνα ειναι βαρβαρες, και εγω δεν εχω εμπειρια σε τετοιου ειδους εγκατασταση, θα ηθελα την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας (απο το πιο απλο ας πουμε πως στηριζω πιατο σε χοντρη σωληνα, μεχρι τα πιο δυσκολα-αντικεραυνικη προστασια αν χρειαζεται)

επισεις οσοι ενδιαφερονται για λινκ με τον ανωτερω κομβο, ας ενημερωσουν. θα υπαρχουν 2 int διαθεσιμα. (rb433ah) 

ακομα,ενημερωτικα θα υπαρχουν 2 μπαταριες 12/7ΑΗ σε σειρα για υποστηριξη σε διακοπη.
θα μαρεσε να λαμβανω μαιλ οταν κοβεται το ρευμα και οταν αποκαθισταται. πειτε προτασεις.

@ σταυρο#14835 : λες να βγει το λινκ με τετοια οπτικη? http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&sub...6&b_node=14835

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά από εκεί θα μπορούσες να βοηθήσεις προς ?νότια? αλλά πρέπει να βγάλεις και με κάποιο κεντρικό σημείο για feed ώστε να έχει ενδιαφέρον για τους συμμετέχοντες. Αν θες μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε Υμηττό αν βγαίνει από κάποιον κόμβο εκεί πάνω. και από τον 3341. Βλέπω ότι με όλη την ανατολική αττική βγαίνεις και έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο ως προς τον ρόλο του κόμβου. Να τον κάνεις να δει νότια? ή να φτιάξεις έναν κύκλο προς νότια προάστια από την πίσω μεριά του Υμηττού? Στα νούμερα και με 120αρια ο 7bpm βγαίνει αλλά πολύ μακρινό την στιγμή που βλέπεις ανατολική αττική. Μπορώ να δω 2-3 λινκ

Προτίμησε RocketDish. Όλα τα άλλα δεν φτουράν σε extreme συνθήκες. Αλλά εξαρτάτε τι θεωρείς εσύ extreme, τι έχεις να δόσεις, τους σκοπούς κτλ. Ο Υμηττός πχ στα περισσότερα σημεία του είναι οκ με δορυφορικά πιάτα. Η Πάρνηθα όχι. Κάποια άλλα βουνά το ίδιο. 
Γενικά όμως δεν θα θέλεις να κάνεις και πολλές βόλτες πάνω κάτω οπότε καλύτερα κάτι pro και solid.

----------


## mikemtb

ο ρολος του κομβου θα ειναι να προσφερει μια δευτερη (πιο σταθερη) εναλλακτικη διαδρομη για ολους μας εδω κατω. τωρα εχουμε μονο ενα λινκ μεσω αδερες. και οπως πολυ καλα ξερεις ενα λινκ ισων κανενα λινκ...
οποτε ο στοχος ειναι να βγει (βγουν) λινκ (σε N?) με καποιον που επισεις θα εχει εναλλακτικες διαδρομες. 
Tωρα, το budget δεν σηκωνει rocketdish. κλασσικα πιατα και feeder nvak.

----------


## range

Υπάρχουν κ οικονομικά "σχετικα" solid dish . Μιχάλη εγω λέω να βάλουμε αυτά που έχουμε κ άμα δεν αντέξουν στον καιρο, τότε θα βάλουμε λεφτά όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο εδώ να πάρουμε κάτι ποιο καλο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Η εμπειρία λέει ότι τα τρως στις βενζίνες αλλά το παραβλέπουμε αυτό.

Ωραία. Ανατολική αττική κοιτάς? ή θες βουνό? ή έχεις κάποια άλλη ιδέα?

----------


## mikemtb

> Υπάρχουν κ οικονομικά "σχετικα" solid dish . Μιχάλη εγω λέω να βάλουμε αυτά που έχουμε κ άμα δεν αντέξουν στον καιρο, τότε θα βάλουμε λεφτά όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο εδώ να πάρουμε κάτι ποιο καλο.


δικιο εχεις, και αυτο και θα κανουμε. απλα εγραψα εδω για να παρω απλες συμβουλες για λεπτομεριες που πρεπει να προσεξω σε μια τετοια εγκατασταση.

----------


## mikemtb

> Η εμπειρία λέει ότι τα τρως στις βενζίνες αλλά το παραβλέπουμε αυτό.
> 
> Ωραία. Ανατολική αττική κοιτάς? ή θες βουνό? ή έχεις κάποια άλλη ιδέα?


χαχα, ναι ναι κάνεις και τη βολτα σου!  :: 
>ναι κοιταω ανατολικη αττικη, οπως εσενα 3341, διπλα σου τον dnt... κατι τετοιο για αρχη.
και ο υμηττος καλο σεναριο ειναι αν και δεν κερδιζω κατι σε αποσταση. θα προτιμησω κομβους με μεγαλο uptime και μικρο repair time!!! σωστοος?

----------


## john70

το σημείο είναι μια χαρά. δεν πιάνει χιόνι βαρύ, απλά έχει αερα .... σίγουρα θέλει προστασία στο κομμάτι της τροφοδοσίας, μια και τραβάει αρκετά αο την ΔΕΗ εκει πανω .... Απο πλευράς οπτικής ..... καλό θα είναι απο την υμηττό ενα λίνκ να πάει πρός ανάβυσσο-σαρωνίδα που δεν βλέπει κανένα άλλο σημείο, και ένα Λαυριο (απο Λαύριο κοιτάμε να κλέισουμε κύκλο μέσω καρύστου-μεσόγεια ή πάρνηθα) 

Γενικά το σημείο βλέπει πολλά ... απλά θέλει καλό managment και κέφι απο κάθε πλευρά .!

----------


## NetTraptor

The right post, by the right person, at the right time, in the right place  :: 

Να το βάλουμεν στην σούβλαν then

----------


## grigoris

> το σημείο είναι μια χαρά. δεν πιάνει χιόνι βαρύ, απλά έχει αερα .... *σίγουρα θέλει προστασία στο κομμάτι της τροφοδοσίας*, μια και τραβάει αρκετά αο την ΔΕΗ εκει πανω .... Απο πλευράς οπτικής ..... καλό θα είναι απο την υμηττό ενα λίνκ να πάει πρός ανάβυσσο-σαρωνίδα που δεν βλέπει κανένα άλλο σημείο, και ένα Λαυριο (απο Λαύριο κοιτάμε να κλέισουμε κύκλο μέσω καρύστου-μεσόγεια ή πάρνηθα) 
> 
> Γενικά το σημείο βλέπει πολλά ... απλά θέλει καλό managment και κέφι απο κάθε πλευρά .!


απο περιεργεια, ποια θα ηταν η προταση σου για τροφοδοσια σε μια τετοια περιπτωση?

----------


## john70

> απο περιεργεια, ποια θα ηταν η προταση σου για τροφοδοσια σε μια τετοια περιπτωση?


Μετά απο καμια 30 αρια καμένα RB στην Πάρνηθα, η λύση ,μάλλον είναι, χωριστά αντικεραυνικό για το Ethernet, και άλλο αντικεραυνικό για το DC, και άλλα για το κομμάτι του RF (εάν πάνε μακρια τα καλώδια ή δίνουν σε grid-pannel, κτλ) . Μην το ματιάσω αλλά ο χειμώνας βγήκε χαρτι μεχρι τώρα (άλλαξα 3 φορές αντικεραυνικα απλά ...)
Και φυσικά γείωση στα αντικεραυνικά και floating το RB (χωρίς καμία επαφή με τα άκρα που είναι φορτισμένα)

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε αυτό στο φλαμπούρι είναι κωμωδία. Πουθενά δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Μην είναι το ρεύμα του καταφυγίου που περνάει από τον νιπτήρα, το πλυντήριο πιάτων και βγαίνει από του ψυγείου.

----------


## hipro5

> Μετά απο καμια 30 αρια καμένα RB στην Πάρνηθα, η λύση ,μάλλον είναι, χωριστά αντικεραυνικό για το Ethernet, και άλλο αντικεραυνικό για το DC, και άλλα για το κομμάτι του RF (εάν πάνε μακρια τα καλώδια ή δίνουν σε grid-pannel, κτλ) . Μην το ματιάσω αλλά ο χειμώνας βγήκε χαρτι μεχρι τώρα (άλλαξα 3 φορές αντικεραυνικα απλά ...)
> Και φυσικά γείωση στα αντικεραυνικά και floating το RB (χωρίς καμία επαφή με τα άκρα που είναι φορτισμένα)


Γνώμη μου θα ήταν, κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες, να έβαζες μόνος σου μια γείωση κάτω απ΄τον ιστό (έστω μόνο μία ράβδο χαλκού - άστο το τρίγωνο) και μέσα στο καμαράκι (με τις τροφοδοσίες) να πήγαινες και να έφτιαχνες έναν μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης (λίγα Watts - δε χρειάζεσαι πολλά), 230VAC to 230VAC, κατά προτήμιση toroidal με εσωτερική μόνωση (από AC σε AC) kapton, για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου πιο ήσυχο.  ::

----------


## john70

Να δεν έχει καν ΔΕΗ !

----------


## hipro5

> Να δεν έχει καν ΔΕΗ !


 :: 

Ναι - ΠΑΛΙ εσύ για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο - γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι έχουν κάνει στις εγκαταστάσεις των ηλιακών/γεννήτριας/καλωδιώσεων τους, δε χάνεις τίποτα να τους απομονώσεις από 'σένα. Καλό κάνει, κακό δεν κάνει.  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> το σημείο είναι μια χαρά. δεν πιάνει χιόνι βαρύ, απλά έχει αερα .... σίγουρα θέλει προστασία στο κομμάτι της τροφοδοσίας, μια και τραβάει αρκετά αο την ΔΕΗ εκει πανω .... Απο πλευράς οπτικής ..... καλό θα είναι απο την υμηττό ενα λίνκ να πάει πρός ανάβυσσο-σαρωνίδα που δεν βλέπει κανένα άλλο σημείο, και ένα Λαυριο (απο Λαύριο κοιτάμε να κλέισουμε κύκλο μέσω καρύστου-μεσόγεια ή πάρνηθα) 
> 
> Γενικά το σημείο βλέπει πολλά ... απλά θέλει καλό managment και κέφι απο κάθε πλευρά .!


κεφι εχουμε, εξοπλισμο εχουμε. δεν γνωριζουμε ακομα τις ''αλλες πλευρες'' αλλα πιστευω θα βρεθουν συντομα

----------


## mikemtb

> Μετά απο καμια 30 αρια καμένα RB στην Πάρνηθα, η λύση ,μάλλον είναι, χωριστά αντικεραυνικό για το Ethernet, και άλλο αντικεραυνικό για το DC, και άλλα για το κομμάτι του RF (εάν πάνε μακρια τα καλώδια ή δίνουν σε grid-pannel, κτλ) . Μην το ματιάσω αλλά ο χειμώνας βγήκε χαρτι μεχρι τώρα (άλλαξα 3 φορές αντικεραυνικα απλά ...)
> Και φυσικά γείωση στα αντικεραυνικά και floating το RB (χωρίς καμία επαφή με τα άκρα που είναι φορτισμένα)


ωχ.. με αγχωνεις...
λοιπον, ethernet δεν θα υπαρχει. οποτε δεν χρειαζεται κατι εκει. το κουτι με το rb θα ειναι ακριβως πισω απο τα 2 (για αρχη) πιατα.
οταν λες αντικεραυνικο στο dc?
επισεις τα rf καλωδια θα ειναι το μεγιστο 2 μετρα. θεωρειται μακρυ?

----------


## mikemtb

> Γνώμη μου θα ήταν, κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες, να έβαζες μόνος σου μια γείωση κάτω απ΄τον ιστό (έστω μόνο μία ράβδο χαλκού - άστο το τρίγωνο) και μέσα στο καμαράκι (με τις τροφοδοσίες) να πήγαινες και να έφτιαχνες έναν μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης (λίγα Watts - δε χρειάζεσαι πολλά), 230VAC to 230VAC, κατά προτήμιση toroidal με εσωτερική μόνωση (από AC σε AC) kapton, για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου πιο ήσυχο.


καμαρακι δεν υπαρχει κατω. ολα θα ειναι πισω απο τα πιατα. και τροφοδοτικο κ ολα.
αυτη η ιδεα με το μ/τ απομονωσης μαρεσε. αλλα τι ταση απομονωσης εχει απο το πρωτευον στο δευτερευον?
τι ειναι το kapton?

Μια αρχικη σκεψη που εκανα ειναι η εξης: πιατα, μπρατσα, feeder, Ν-type πλευρα pigtail, μεταλικη πλατη routerboard, και μεταλικο κουτι, ολα αυτα με ξεχωριατα χοντρα καλωδια >16mm2 σε ενα (το πιο κοντινο) σημειο πανω στο στυλο,
ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρχει σημαντικη διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ τους.
Μετα, ενα ξεχωριστο μεταλικο κουτι που θα εχει μεσα τον μ/τ 1:1 το τροφοδοτικο κ την μπαταρια.
επισεις θα βαλω 3 surge arrester στην εισοδο του μ/τ, ενα μεταξυ φασης ουδετερου , και 2 με την γη.
επισεις αλλα 2 surge arrester στην εξοδο του μ/τ με την γη. οτι κ ναρθει απο την ΔΕΗ δε θα φτασει ποτε στο τροφοδοτικο.
κ τα 2 μεταλικα κουτια θα ειναι σε ενα μεγαλυτερο πλαστικο για προστασια απο τα υγρα στοιχεια της φυσης...
δεν ξερω αν τα ανωτερο ειναι εφαρμοσιμα. ακουω γνωμες και προτασεις

----------


## mikemtb

φωτο του ιστου οπου θα μπουν ολα.
DSC01458.JPG

κανενας δεν μου προτεινε πως θα στιρηξω τον εξοπλισμο σε τοσο χοντρο στυλο...

----------


## hipro5

To kapton είναι ένα υλικό μόνωσης υψηλής τάσης και όχι μόνο (φύλλο - χρώματος πορτοκαλί σκούρο και λίγο σκληρό).
Αντέχει σε πολύ υψηλές τάσεις. 
Το 0.5mm πάχος φύλλου, αντέχει > 25kV

Η τάση (υπερπήδηση) απομόνωσης ανάμεσα στα δύο τυλίγματα του M/T, εξαρτάται απ΄το πάχος του μονωτικού υλικού που θα μπει ανάμεσά τους.

Βέβαια και για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, η χρήση kapton σε M/T απομόνωσης είναι υπερβολή και θα πρέπει να είναι κάποιος πολύ "ψείρας" για να τον παραγγείλει να του τον φτιάξουν, ΣΥΝ ο δε κατασκευαστής του να ξέρει τι είναι kapton ΚΑΙ να έχει κιόλας, γιατί είναι λιγάκι ακριβούτσικο.  ::

----------


## hipro5

> φωτο του ιστου οπου θα μπουν ολα.
> Συνημμένο 31465
> 
> κανενας δεν μου προτεινε πως θα στιρηξω τον εξοπλισμο σε τοσο χοντρο στυλο...


Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα Π με σωλήνα 1,5inch πάχος (μήκους όσο θες - όχι πολύ μακρύ) και στρατζαριστά. Να στερεώσεις εκεί πάνω τα δικά σου και οι άκρες του Π να στερεώνονται με μεγάλες δαγκάνες για μέχρι 4,5 inch ιστό.

EDIT: Αυτός ο ιστός - έτσι όπως τον κόβω - είναι 4 inch > 10,2cm διάμετρο.

----------


## mikemtb

> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα Π με σωλήνα 1,5inch πάχος (μήκους όσο θες - όχι πολύ μακρύ) και στρατζαριστά. Να στερεώσεις εκεί πάνω τα δικά σου και οι άκρες του Π να στερεώνονται με μεγάλες δαγκάνες για μέχρι 4,5 inch ιστό.
> 
> EDIT: Αυτός ο ιστός - έτσι όπως τον κόβω - είναι 4 inch > 10,2cm διάμετρο.


DSC01460.JPG
με ενα προχειρο μετρο που ειχα οταν ανεβηκα ειδα διαμετρο στα 12cm

----------


## hipro5

4.5 inch τότε.  :: 

Ουυυυππππςςςςςςςς!!

Τώρα πρόσεξα τις αντηρίδες.

Αν από τη μέση και πάνω είναι με παραφίλ και όχι με συρματόσχοινο (όπως δείχνει), για έλεγξέ το μπας κι έχει σαπίσει (γιατί έτσι φαίνεται) και πέσετε κάτω και σκοτωθείτε!!...  :: 


.

----------


## mikemtb

> 4.5 inch τότε. 
> 
> Ουυυυππππςςςςςςςς!!
> 
> Τώρα πρόσεξα τις αντηρίδες.
> 
> Αν από τη μέση και πάνω είναι με παραφίλ και όχι με συρματόσχοινο (όπως δείχνει), για έλεγξέ το μπας κι έχει σαπίσει και πέσετε κάτω και σκοτωθείτε!!... 
> 
> 
> .


ναι θα το ελεγξω διεξοδικα πριν ανεβω!! ευχαριστω!
δες λιγο ποστ 18

----------


## hipro5

> Μια αρχικη σκεψη που εκανα ειναι η εξης: πιατα, μπρατσα, feeder, Ν-type πλευρα pigtail, μεταλικη πλατη routerboard, και μεταλικο κουτι, ολα αυτα με ξεχωριατα χοντρα καλωδια >16mm2 σε ενα (το πιο κοντινο) σημειο πανω στο στυλο,
> ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρχει σημαντικη διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ τους.
> Μετα, ενα ξεχωριστο μεταλικο κουτι που θα εχει μεσα τον μ/τ 1:1 το τροφοδοτικο κ την μπαταρια.
> επισεις θα βαλω 3 surge arrester στην εισοδο του μ/τ, ενα μεταξυ φασης ουδετερου , και 2 με την γη.
> επισεις αλλα 2 surge arrester στην εξοδο του μ/τ με την γη. οτι κ ναρθει απο την ΔΕΗ δε θα φτασει ποτε στο τροφοδοτικο.
> κ τα 2 μεταλικα κουτια θα ειναι σε ενα μεγαλυτερο πλαστικο για προστασια απο τα υγρα στοιχεια της φυσης...
> δεν ξερω αν τα ανωτερο ειναι εφαρμοσιμα. ακουω γνωμες και προτασεις


Γι'αρχή, ΑΝ βάλεις surge arresters στην έξοδο του M/T, ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕ να έχεις βάλει ΚΑΙ (όχι μεγάλη) ασφάλεια στην είσοδό του για να καεί με το "φορτίο" που τυχόν δει απ'τη ΔΕΗ σε περίπτωση προβλήματος, γιατί ο M/T θα είναι μικρούλης και τα συρματάκια του μέσα θα είναι ΠΟΛΥ ψιλά. Αν ζοριστεί για τον Χ ή Ψ λόγο, μπορεί να στα κάψει.

ΤΩΡΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ.

Αν εκεί πάνω είσαι μόνος σου και οι υπόλοιποι είναι πιο κάτω από σένα, ετοιμάσου να φας και κάνα κεραυνίδι καμιά μέρα στα σίγουρα.....  :: 

Θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ - κατ'εμέ - να βάλεις και κάνα αλεξικέραυνο με καλή γείωση - τρίγωνο το πιο απλό - (βάλε απωθητικό - αν και απαγορεύεται αν έχεις κοντά σου άλλους - αλλά εσύ στα @@ σου... Εσύ να μην τη φας - ας την φάνε οι άλλοι!  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::   ::  )

Νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να χώσεις και μερικά φράγκα εκεί πάνω αν θες να κάνεις δουλειά και να μην τρέχεις...  :: 

Αν τα έβρισκες έτοιμα, θα ήταν ΟΛΑ πιο εύκολα.  ::

----------


## tolias

> φωτο του ιστου οπου θα μπουν ολα.
> Συνημμένο 31465
> 
> κανενας δεν μου προτεινε πως θα στιρηξω τον εξοπλισμο σε τοσο χοντρο στυλο...


ΕΤΣΙ!!!!!

----------


## hipro5

Άνα μπράβο!!  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Άνα μπράβο!!


εγω επρεπε να το πω αυτο!

@tolias: οκ ευχαριστω, 1 εικονα=1000 λεξεις!

----------


## john70

Απο ότι θυμαμαι.... ο ιστός αυτός είναι πρίν μπείς στον κύριο χώρο, δεξια πριν εην είσοδο ? Εάν είναι εκει, θα έχεις θεμα με την οπτική ... δύσκολά βλέπεις προς αθηνα απο εκει .... Ενα ακόμα θέμα είναι ότι το ρεύμα εκεί φτάνει μετά απο πολλά μέτρα (3-4 κολώνες χαμήλής τασής) γενικά αυτό τη σημείο δεν είναι και το καλύτερο(έχει και σοβαρό θέμα ασφάλειας....κλοπές κτλ). Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα αριστερά μέσα (διπλά στην κεραία κινητής ...) δες εναλλακτικά εάν μπορείς να φιλοξενηθείς εκεί, έχει καλύτερη οπτική και καλύτερη προστασία ... 

Σε κάθε περίπτωσή ότι χρειαστείς ... ρίξε τήλ  ::  και πάμε μια βόλτα απο εκει ...

----------


## mikemtb

> Απο ότι θυμαμαι.... ο ιστός αυτός είναι πρίν μπείς στον κύριο χώρο, δεξια πριν εην είσοδο ? Εάν είναι εκει, θα έχεις θεμα με την οπτική ... δύσκολά βλέπεις προς αθηνα απο εκει .... Ενα ακόμα θέμα είναι ότι το ρεύμα εκεί φτάνει μετά απο πολλά μέτρα (3-4 κολώνες χαμήλής τασής) γενικά αυτό τη σημείο δεν είναι και το καλύτερο(έχει και σοβαρό θέμα ασφάλειας....κλοπές κτλ). Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα αριστερά μέσα (διπλά στην κεραία κινητής ...) δες εναλλακτικά εάν μπορείς να φιλοξενηθείς εκεί, έχει καλύτερη οπτική και καλύτερη προστασία ... 
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωσή ότι χρειαστείς ... ρίξε τήλ  και πάμε μια βόλτα απο εκει ...


οχι. ο ιστος ειναι μετα τις 3 κεραιες κινητης που υπαρχουν στο αριστερο σου χερι. ρευμα θα παρω απο την τελευταια κεραια.
κολωνα χαμηλης τασης δεν υπαρχει.
μηπως εννοεις αλλο σημειο?
οπτικη προς αθηνα φυσικα και δεν εχει αφου την κρυβει ο υμηττος.
τωρα το θεμα ασφαλειας ειναι σοβαρο και θα δω τι θα κανω με αυτο.
εχω το τηλ σου αν ειναι θα σε παρω, ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb

ετοιμο το power box που θα βρισκεται κατω και διπλα.
θα στελνει 42Ac στον ιστο.
DSC02224.jpgDSC02225.jpgDSC02226.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

εσωτερικο μεταλικο κουτι με R/B τροφοδοτικο και μπαταριες
DSC02313.jpgDSC02315.jpgDSC02314.jpg
-ξανα απαγωγεας υπερτασεων
-ξανα μετασχηματιστης απομονωσης απο 42 σε 2χ15
-το d-link τροφοδοτειται πριν τις μπαταριες και χρησιμοποιειται για να εχω ενδειξη διακοπης 230volt μεσω e-mail
επισεις σε περιπτωση ''κολληματος'' του d-link υπαρχει το μικρο κυκλωματακι διπλα στο R/B που χρησιμοποιει το led No5 για να κοβει τροφοδοσια στο d-link  :: 
-προβλεψη για 2ο R/B πανω απο το αλλο με μεταλικους αποστατες
-το ασημι σακουλακι ειναι silica gel που θα ανοιχτει μολις τελειωσουν οι εργασιες για να αποροφησει την υγρασια
-χοντρες γειωσεις παντου

----------


## mikemtb

1.20 πιατο με σπεσιαλ στηριξη και γειωση feeder

----------


## mikemtb

akyro

----------


## range

::   ::  έλα το πανειο να παίρνει μπροστά ;

----------


## mikemtb

DSC02307.jpgDSC02310.jpgDSC02308.jpgDSC02309.jpgDSC02311.jpg
-ενισχυση πιατου αλουμινιου gilbertini και ενισχυση της βασης του
-2 ΄U΄ στηριξης αντι για 1 που ειχε
-αντιριδα στο μπρατσο του feeder για να μην ταλαντωνει με τον αερα
-πλαστικη ροδελα για να μην τσακισει το πιατο απο το σφιξιμο.
-περαστη βιδα-παξιμαδι και 2 ροδελες διοτι το μπρατσο του feeder ειχε τζογο στο πισω μερος
-γειωση στο feeder, λαστιχοταινια και για προστασια απο ηλιο: αλουμινοταινια,σωληνα κουβιδη, και χαλκινο καλωδιο μαζι με τα δεματικα

----------


## mikemtb

20140601_132759.jpg
λιγο ασχετο (- ηλεκτροκολησης απο το καλωδιο γειωσης του feeder!!! )
20140601_134453.jpg
και ο μαστορας επι τω εργω
20140601_145740.jpg
λογικα τα προσεξαμε πολυ και δεν στραβωσε κατι.. θα δειξει στην πραξη!!

----------


## mikemtb

το μεγαλο πιατο θα χρησιμοποιηθει στο λινκ με τον φιλο trackman #2379 στα μελισσια
ενω το 80αρι με μενα 7230 αγια μαρινα
η βουλα ακομα αναμονη....

----------


## range

Χαχαχα

----------


## gas

Μπραβο παιδια πολυ αξιολογη και με μερακι η δουλεια που εχετε κανει και απο οτι φαινεται εχετε βαλει βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη.
Μακαρι η προσπαθεια σας να εχει και τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## indian

go mike go.. (και είπαμε όσο για βοήθεια... μια "πόρτα" ήμαστε  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! πολύ ωραία δουλεία μπράβο σας. Το μόνο που φοβάμαι εγώ είναι τα πιάτα ειδικα αν είναι από αλουμίνιο και όχι σιδερένια. Εκεί πάνω ο άερας θα τα διαλύσει τίποτα δεν του ξεφεύγει! κανονικά όπως είπε ο Nettraptor ήθελε rocketdish. Εμείς στον Αηστρατη στον Μαραθώνα έχουμε λιγο διαφορετικό ιστό αλλά είχαμε εξίσου πρόβλημα με την στήριξη των πιάτων στον περιεργο ιστό. Τελικά κολλήσαμε επάνω σε χοντρή λαμαρίνα βάσεις πιατων και τα πιασαμε έτσι αναμεταξύ τους. Επειδή ο ιστος είναι εξαγωνος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να γυρισουν. Οσον αφορά τα 80αρια πιατα αλουμινιου με τον πολυ αερα παρολο οτι είμαστε σε πολυ χαμηλότερο υψόμετρο άρχισαν να σκιζονται στο κέντρο στις βιδες!!! και αυτο γιατι ειναι τοποθετημένα φυσικά αναποδα και ο αέρας προσπαθεί να τα σηκώσει από κάτω προς τα πάνω. Ετσι έγινε στο δικό μου και έβαλα μεταλικο μετα (σιδερενιο δλδ). Μερικες φωτος που αφορουν στην στηριξη σε περιεργο ιστο :
http://www.awmn/attachment.php?attac...8&d=1367160820 εδώ : http://www.awmn/attachment.php?attac...5&d=1367160779 και εδω http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36554&page=13 τι επαθε το πιατο εδω εχει φωτος http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36554&page=30 ποστ #298 και εδω http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36554&page=32 ποστ #314. Αν και έκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια mike με τις αντιριδες στα πιατα, μακαρι να κρατησουν και να ειναι γερα.

----------


## mikemtb

Να ενημερωσω οτι βρεθηκε ακρη στην κατω βουλα σε φιλο #21331 με καλη οπτικη βορειοδυτικα και βορεια. σε αναμονη φωτογραφιων με οπτικο πεδιο!

----------


## ydin

Τέλεια!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## range

::  ::  ::

----------


## mikemtb

Ο κομβος ειναι πλεον ατη θεση του! Για την ωρα 2 Link με 7230 και με 2379.
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους; trackman, range, indian για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια τους στο δυσκολο αυτο εγχειρημα. Καποιες ψιλοεκκρεμοτητες θα αντιμετοπιστουν εν καιρο ετσι ωστε να ερθει ο χειμωνας με μηδενικο downtime


Απ'το gt-s666 με tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> 4.5 inch τότε. 
> 
> Ουυυυππππςςςςςςςς!!
> 
> Τώρα πρόσεξα τις αντηρίδες.
> 
> Αν από τη μέση και πάνω είναι με παραφίλ και όχι με συρματόσχοινο (όπως δείχνει), για έλεγξέ το μπας κι έχει σαπίσει (γιατί έτσι φαίνεται) και πέσετε κάτω και σκοτωθείτε!!... 
> 
> 
> .


Ναι φιλε μου ειναι παραφιλ. Ευχαριατω για την παρατηρηση. Δεν εχουν σαπισει ακομα, αν και εχουν σημαδια κοπωσης. Με την πρωτη (οικονομικη) ευκαιρια θα παραλληλισω συρματοσκοινο 6mm. Τουλαχιστον τις 2 κατω τριάδες μεχρι το υψος που εχω τοποθετησει τον εξοπλισμο!

Απ'το gt-s666 με tapatalk

----------


## range

Αντε με γεια μας

----------


## tolias

φωτογραφίες δεν???

----------


## gas

Ναι βρε παιδια καμμια φωτο να θαυμασουμε τα εργα σας δεν βλαπτει.

----------


## Nikiforos

έχει δίκιο ο gas απο πάνω! να δούμε και εμείς να πάρουμε ιδέες!  :: )))

----------


## tolias

"Verba volant, JPG manent"

----------


## mikemtb

> "Verba volant, JPG manent"


οριστε κ φωτο για να 'μεινει'  ::

----------


## romias

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά.

----------


## gas

Ουαου, μπραβο φοβερη δουλεια συγχαρητηρια σε ολους του συντελεστες.

----------


## range

::

----------


## akakios

Συγχαρητηρια.....

πολυ καλη δουλεια...

Απλα ποιος ηταν ο ηρωας που σηκωσε μεχρι εκει πανω το κουτι με τοσο βαρος?

----------


## mikemtb

> Συγχαρητηρια.....
> 
> πολυ καλη δουλεια...
> 
> Απλα ποιος ηταν ο ηρωας που σηκωσε μεχρι εκει πανω το κουτι με τοσο βαρος?


@range  ::  20 kg περιπου το κουτι και 15 το μπρατσο στηρηξης στον ιστο. Επισεις καμια 20ρια ηταν το μπρατσο στηριξης για τα πιατα. Ολα ανεβηκαν με τροχαλια (πανω πανω στην φωτο) και σκοινι.

Απ'το gt-s666 με tapatalk

----------


## indian

από αέρα πως τα πήγαμε?? χαχαχα

----------


## range

> από αέρα πως τα πήγαμε?? χαχαχα


καλα ηταν καμια σχεση με την αλλη φορα που ειχαμε παει μαζι

----------


## ntheodor

Συγχαρητηρια για την δουλεια σου καιρο τωρα το παιδευες να βγαλεις την ανατολικη αττικη απο μια ενναλακτικη διαδρομη και τα καταφερες χιλια μπραβο

----------


## Nikiforos

Με σχοινια και τροχαλια ετσι γινεται δουλεια. Κατι παρομοια καναμε και εμεις στον Αη Στρατη. Συγχαρητηρια ωραια δουλεια :: )

----------


## mikemtb

Thanks παιδια. Επομενο project λινκ με βουλα

Απ'το gt-s666 με tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Ένημερωνω οτι λογω προβληματος υγειας αναβαλονται πασης φυσεως εργασιες για κανα 3μηνο. Καποιες εργασιες που πρεπει να γινουν πριν τιν βροχες ελπιζω να τις αναλαβει ο θοδωρης

Απ'το gt-s666 με tapatalk

----------


## range

Εάν είναι κάτι που μπορώ θα το κάνω

----------


## mikemtb

εδω και μια εβδομαδα ο κομβος 20716 ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας λογω μη παροχης ρευματος πλεον...
παρακαλειται οποιος εχει εμπειρια με φωτοβολταικα η γνωριζει καποιον με αντιστοιχη εμπειρια, ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, κάτι καλύτερο από τον παρακάτω οδηγό δεν έχω βρει. Ρίχτου μια ματιά είναι από έναν κόμβο του PWMN αξίζει.
Εδώ ήταν το θέμα : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=23652
Περισσότερα εδώ : http://forum.pwmn.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=30
Εχουν κάνει έναν κόμβο στο Ρίο με απίστευτες κατασκευές και αναλυτικές φωτος αλλά δεν βρίσκω που είναι τώρα, αν το βρω θα κάνω edit.
Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα κάτι για τον Αηστράτη εφόσον βγάλουμε και άλλα bb links από εκεί γιατί παρόλο ότι έχουμε ρεύμα δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που η κακοκαιρία μας αλλάζει τα φώτα!

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλησπέρα, κάτι καλύτερο από τον παρακάτω οδηγό δεν έχω βρει. Ρίχτου μια ματιά είναι από έναν κόμβο του PWMN αξίζει.
> Εδώ ήταν το θέμα : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=23652
> Περισσότερα εδώ : http://forum.pwmn.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=30
> Εχουν κάνει έναν κόμβο στο Ρίο με απίστευτες κατασκευές και αναλυτικές φωτος αλλά δεν βρίσκω που είναι τώρα, αν το βρω θα κάνω edit.
> Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα κάτι για τον Αηστράτη εφόσον βγάλουμε και άλλα bb links από εκεί γιατί παρόλο ότι έχουμε ρεύμα δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που η κακοκαιρία μας αλλάζει τα φώτα!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, θα το διαβασω μολις παω σπιτι, τωρα ειμαι απο κινητο!

----------


## Nikiforos

δες και το βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn2LBAi4XmA
αυτός είναι ο κόμβος στο Ριο αυτόνομος χωρίς ρεύμα, αλλά δεν βρίσκω την σελίδα του που τα δείχνει αναλυτικά κτλ, αν την ξέρει κανείς ας γράψει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Η εγκατάσταση εκεί είναι λίγο πρόβλημα μην στα σηκώσουν όλα. 
Μπορούμε να το δουλέψουμε μαζί αν θες. Θα έχει πλάκα...

----------


## mikemtb

> εδω και μια εβδομαδα ο κομβος 20716 ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας λογω μη παροχης ρευματος πλεον...
> παρακαλειται οποιος εχει εμπειρια με φωτοβολταικα η γνωριζει καποιον με αντιστοιχη εμπειρια, ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου.
> ευχαριστω


Να ευχαριστησω τους (λιγους) εμπλεκομενους. Ο κομβος ειναι πλεος αυτονομος και εν λειτουργια. Απο τριτη θα σηκωθει και το λινκ με τα βορειοανατολικα προαστια.
Αντε να δουμε το 3ο interface προς τα που θα κοιταξει! καμμια ιδεα απο τους εμπειροτερους?

----------


## mikemtb

μετα απο απανωτα ρεσταρτ του ρουτερ τα ξημερωματα του τελευταιου μηνα, (και ξεσκιζοντας το routing  ::  )
εγινε επεκταση των μπαταριων σε 100ΑΗ. ευχαριστουμε range,dalex,programmerpc για την βοηθεια, μαμ και παρεα που προσφεραν
Ενημερωτικα, εχει βγει λινκ με Beretas σπατα στα 65 Mbps στα -60dbm.
αναμονη για βουλα. εχει τοποθετηθει πιατο και εκπεμπει στους 5500.

----------


## range

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## indian

Mike πρωινά έχω χρόνο.. Εαν χρειαστείς τίποτα άλλο ρίξε μνμ..  ::   ::

----------


## mikemtb

νεο λινκ με βουλα (ενδιαμεσος κομβος 21672) και απο εκει στο αγαπητο tserts!
ενα ευχαριστω στον ευγενη ιδιοκτητη για την παραχωρηση της ταρατσας

----------


## ydin

αντε μπράβο!!! Να φτιάξουμε και την Αγια Μαρινα σιγά σιγά... :: 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

σημερα σαββατο με πολυ καλο καιρο αποφασισαμε με το φιλο Range να παμε για ταρατσαδα- ουπς, βουνάδα!
εργασιες: κεντραρισμα λινκ με βουλα, ελεγχος λινκ με αγια μαρινα (εχει χασει 8 db απο τοτε που μπηκε), γρασαρισμα βιδων, συσφιξη αντιριδων, κοψιμο ενος σκαλοπατιου με τροχο διοτι εμποδιζει να γυρισει το φ/β πανελ νοτια, καθαρισμα φ/β, ανανεωση σακουλακιων αποροφησησ υγρασιας στο εσωτερικο κουτι του R/B.

οποιος θελει για παρεα , ερχεται!!! 11:30-12:00 θα ειμαστε επανω, για κανα 3ωρο τουλαχιστον! 

Υ.Γ. Θα παρακαλουσα να μεταφερφει η συζητηση στους ενεργους Αχ/Βχ κομβους

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Περιμενει ο κομβος 21755 με φουλ εξοπλισμο να ανεβει! Καποιο νεο Μιχαλη? Σε επαιρνα και στο κινητο (εκτος αν ειχα καποιο παλιο ) αλλα δεν απανταγες!
ΣΟΣ να βγει το λινκ!!!

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Υπαρχει λινκ με Φεριζα καλυβιων επιτελους!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ Μιχάλη!!

----------


## mikemtb

Εγώ για την βοήθεια.
Θα ανέβουμε με range πάλι σήμερα το απόγευμα για το δεύτερο πάνελ 

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Υπαρχει λινκ με Φεριζα καλυβιων επιτελους!!
> Ευχαριστω πολυ Μιχάλη!!


Καλημερα στην παρεα! γραφω για να κραξω...
Φιλε PROGRAMMERPC, εκτιμω και δημοσια την βοηθεια σου!
σου εδωσα προσβαση στον κομβο για να κανεις οτι θελεις, αλλα με λυπη διαπιστωσα οτι παρολη την παρεα με τον SENIUS,κ.α. δεν εμαθες τιποτα, 
και εβαλες το λινκ μας να εκπεμπει στα 40Mhz ΚΑΙ Turbo ΚΑΙ Nstreme!!!! θεος φυλαξει δηλαδηι!! Και χωρις να με ρωτησεις (δεν καταλαβα τον λογο,απο την στiγμη που το λινκ με trackman ειναι σε απλο a)
Θα παρακαλουσα μεσω αυτης της δημοσιας αναρτησης, οι πιο ειδικοι, να εξηγησουν τους λογους που δεν βγαζουμε link με τον ανωτερω συνδιασμο

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Φιλε Μιχάλη τα 40 Mhz Αν δεν κανω λάθος απαγορευονται στην πολη λόγο θορυβου!
Δεν ηξερα οτι απαγορευεται στα χωραφια. Μπηκα να φτιαξω μια καλη γραμμη επικοινωνιας γιατι εκτος απο μένα υπάρχει κιαλλος κομβος διπλα μου που τον εχω φτιαξει μεν εγω αλλα χρησιμοποιειτε απο καποιους φίλους!
Εριξες το λινκ μας με το ετσι θέλω χωρις να υπολογισεις οτι δεν ειμαι μόνος μου και το εβαλες στα 10Μhz.
Θα σε παρακαλουσα και δημόσια να ενεργοποιησεις το λινκ μας στο 20Mhz και να με ενημερωσεις πριν το κάνεις ωστε να μπω να το ενεργοποιησω και εγω στα 20Mhz και μετα να το αλλαξεις και εσυ!
Ειμαι διαθέσιμος να ακουσω και να μάθω το λόγο που δεν βάζουμε 40MHz Turbo + nstreme( αν και τα περισσοτερα λινκς εχουν nstreme!)

Επισεις σου στελνω σε μεσο κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και με blokareis!
Παρε με κραξε με αλλα μιλα ρε φίλε! Η Αδιαφορια οταν και εγω πιεζομαι απο αλλους δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο!
Επικοινωνια ειναι να μιλαμε και οχι να κόβεις λινκς με το έτσι θέλω!

----------


## akakios

Χωρις να ξερω (και δεν χρειαζεται κιολας) λεπτομερειες....

Μηπως εκανε παρεμβολες στον κομβο του μιχαλη *σε αλλα* του λινκ που εχει στον ιδιο κομβο?
Μπορει να ειναι χωραφια αλλα δεν παυει να ενοχλει.

Δεν χρειαζονται τουρμπο και nstreme για να ειναι καλο ενα λινκ. 
Επισης αν χρειαζεται παραπανω bandwidth ενα λινκ υπαρχουν κιαλλοι τροποι.


Φιλικα δημητρης

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του AWMN !
Περίπου την 25-9-2016 έως την 2-10-2016, θα διοργανωθεί μεγάλη ανοιχτή συνάντηση για όλα τα μέλη του AWMN, στο Θησείο.

Ελάτε εκεί να πιούμε το καφεδάκι μας, να πούμε τις απόψεις μας και να ξαναθυμηθούμε το βασικότερο, ότι και να κάνουμε/πράττουμε, πρέπει να γίνεται κάτω από κοινή συνεννόηση με όλους ... και όχι αυθαίρετα.

Φιλικά 
senius

----------


## mikemtb

> εγω πιεζομαι απο αλλους δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο!
> 
> Επικοινωνια ειναι να μιλαμε και οχι να 40/turbo/nstreme λινκς με το έτσι θέλω!


Πιέζεσαι λες, σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι για αυτό δεν θα πληρωθείς...... ??
Το επαναφέρω στα 20,μπες και εσύ από την πλευρά σου! 



στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Επισης αν χρειαζεται παραπανω bandwidth ενα λινκ υπαρχουν κιαλλοι τροποι.
> 
> 
> Φιλικα δημητρης


Τι να το κάνει το παραπάνω bandwidth? Αφού το επόμενο λινκ με το awmn είναι σε καθαρό a....
Η θέλει απλά να φανεί σε κάποιους ότι κλειδώνει στα 108Mbps κοίτα ουαου!!! Δεν ξερω..


στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Αν και γίνεται offtopic μιχαλη δεν πληρωνομαι από φίλους απλα επειδή δεν έχουν ιντερνετ τους προσφερω εγω από αθήνα! Όταν λεω πιέζομαι εννοω ότι μου γκρινιάζουν!

----------


## akakios

Ηρεμια ρε παιδια. Ολοι μια παρεα ειμαστε και κανουμε το χομπυ μας. 

Παντως εγω ξερω οτι το awmn ξεκινησε και συνεχιζει να υπαρχει για να εξυπηρετουνται οι υπηρεσιες που εχουμε αναγκη ολοι μας.
Δεν ειναι ΟΥΤΕ ιντερνετ ΟΥΤΕ εναλλακτικο backbone των ISP. 

Αν εσυ Programmer εισαι καλο παιδι και θες να χαριζεις το ιντερνετ σου τοτε μεγεια σου και χαρα σου. Μπορει να το υποστηριξει το δικτυο ΜΑΣ.

Αλλα δεν ανεχομαι να εχουν απαιτησεις και οι ΤΖΑΜΠΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ. Τζαμπα ιντερνετ. Μηπως θελουν και 99.9 % UPTIME ? μηπως θελουν και Gbit? 
Τους εξυπηρετεις και σε πιεζουν? Φιλικα θα στο πω οτι δεν ταιριαζει. Εκτος αν ειναι κατι αλλο.

Anyway. επειδη και εγω βγαινω offtopic θα σταματησω.
Και συγνωμη αν θιγω καποιον με τα λογια μου. 

Απλα ειναι η αποψη μου χωρις να θελω να θιξω καποιον.

----------


## mikemtb

λουκα, η 5650 Mhz που εβαλες βλεπω δεν εχει παρεμβολες καθολου! ελαχιστες φορες μονο παει το CCQ στο 99%
εκπεμπω με +10 dbm και με πιανεις με -54! μια χαρουλα ε  ::  επισεις το noise floor στο -106
δεν μπορουσα να κανω bandwith test να δω πως παει, εχεις κλειδωμενο το router σου.
οτιδηποτε χρειαστει να αλλαξεις, σε παρακαλω να με ενημερωνεις  ::

----------


## akakios

Μπραβο ρε παιδια... 

Με τι εξοπλισμο ειναι τα 2 ακρα?

----------


## mikemtb

> Μπραβο ρε παιδια... 
> 
> Με τι εξοπλισμο ειναι τα 2 ακρα?


πανειο: cm9-nvak-nova60cm (solar 24/7)
αναβυσος:r52xx-gas-gilbertini80cm

----------


## akakios

Πω ρε φιλε... τι μου θυμισες τωρα με τα 60αρια νοβα...  :: 
Λογω αερα δεν πας σε 80αρι? 

Πολυ καλα παντως μπραβο. Αριστο λινκ.

----------


## mikemtb

Μετά από 5 ώρες ψάξιμο συχνοτήτων με trackman, βρέθηκε μια κατάλληλη συχνότητα με τις λιγότερες παρεμβολές και στο b/w test πιάνω 37 receive και 43 send...

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Πω ρε φιλε... τι μου θυμισες τωρα με τα 60αρια νοβα... 
> Λογω αερα δεν πας σε 80αρι? 
> 
> Πολυ καλα παντως μπραβο. Αριστο λινκ.


Ναι λόγο αέρα, είναι ήδη φορτωμένος ο ιστός, και προσπαθώ να μην είμαι πολυ κάθετα στο βοριά, φαντάσου έχω βάλει 2 πάνελ ένα κοιτάει ανατολικά και ένα δυτικά 

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------

